# Displaced Ukrainians 1to1 online english lessons



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone knows of one or two Ukrainians who have been displaced, who would benefit from free 1to1 online English lessons (Zoom), please get in contact? Could be 6 months, 2 hours a week. Could be in addition to other learning they receive.

I’m qualified and have experience. I also have online materials that I can tailor to specific needs and interests. They need to have at least a little English to build upon. 

They need online access. I can do some Ukrainian translation so doesn’t matter if they can say very little and understand even less. We will soon make progress.


----------



## stas_konkin (10 mo ago)

Good afternoon, my name is Stas, I am a student from Ukraine. Due to the current situation, I am planning to move abroad and English is very necessary for me. If you could work with me, I would be very grateful!
<snip>


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

MODS could you please remove the email address and My Telegram to avoid them being picked up by a Bot. Many thanks.

I am in contact with him.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a note - be careful not to quoteback a post with personal contact information because it will appear in the quoteback.

For lurkers - if you are interested in nigele2's offer, please use the Conversations function (basically private messages on the forum). Click on nigele2's avatar on any of their messages and select Start a conversation. Or click on your avatar in the upper right corner of the screen and select Coversations, then click on the button for Start a conversation and enter nigille2's name.


----------

